# Boxing Vids



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPod
This is one of our new guys.He has used the box 3 times now . Once with small box and this was his second time with 10". Pretty tuff garage considering all the sht in the way. Hes not the fastest but is on the right path:thumbsup:. I show a real rough edge to show you guys,, I know he will view vid also. tried talking him into doing from ground (I showed him an example....on a couple runs) but it was pretty tall . Be easy on him


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

You're too nice to the help! No yelling, cussing, running him hard till he runs off into a corner room to cry... He should know that he is lucky to be with ya :thumbsup:

Not bad for a pup, but yeah, long handle off the ground would of been great for him haha


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

YES (thats the music)

Considering his experience the guy is doing great. Get it done right and speed will come later.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Not bad at all for a newb!!
Like Mudshark said. Get it done right and speed will come later.
Im surprised he's able to walk on stilts as well as he can if he has that little experience. Good job pro-b! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Chris, Imagine how much better he would be with a Columbia box instead of that Blueline tool. 

 
:laughing:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Not bad at all for a newb!!
> Like Mudshark said. Get it done right and speed will come later.
> Im surprised he's able to walk on stilts as well as he can if he has that little experience. Good job pro-b! :thumbsup:


 Hes got alot of experience with stilts just not boxin. Hes hung rock and done a lil T-bar/framing. Been giving a crash course pretty hard the last few weeks (taping) and they are doing good:thumbsup: they dont even know what the hell is going on yet:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

BOOO!!, nah j/k!:jester:

Is that hard edge from him, or bad board?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Hey Chris, Imagine how much better he would be with a Columbia box instead of that Blueline tool.
> 
> 
> :laughing:


 HHmmmmmmpphh!..." Opinions vary " :whistling2: (Patrick Swayze in RoadHouse)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

fr8train said:


> BOOO!!, nah j/k!:jester:
> 
> Is that hard edge from him, or bad board?


 Standups in garage with hardly no room to stand... and him:yes: . We dont see a high shoulder prob very often  5/8 .The rest of the edges werent too bad considering hes still pretty green,he can sand himself and learn from it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Standups in garage with hardly no room to stand... and him:yes: . We dont see a high shoulder prob very often  5/8 .The rest of the edges werent too bad considering hes still pretty green,he can sand himself and learn from it.


That will teach him! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That will teach him! :thumbsup:


 Yes. One of the best ways to teach,sand your own work:yes:


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

man look at that pretty new box hes doing good for his third time i personally would get a 72in handle for him i have a 36 and a 72 and when stilts are all the way uo i can reach about 14 ft good job though


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

An example of what running boxes can do!
And you can expect to stay that clean as well, as compared to doing everything by hand.
Faster!
Nicer! 
Cleaner!
This is the same job we taped using the Homax banjo.
http://youtu.be/m5pvaBFH4ow?hd=1


----------



## Jordan Const. (Dec 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> An example of what running boxes can do!
> And you can expect to stay that clean as well, as compared to doing everything by hand.
> Faster!
> Nicer!
> ...


Great Vid PT. Got a jumbo set of DM last year and starting to get a feel for them. Picked a few pointers from vid. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

nice vid. Was that a second coat? You must count the taping as a coat.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> An example of what running boxes can do!
> And you can expect to stay that clean as well, as compared to doing everything by hand.
> Faster!
> Nicer!
> ...


Couple things you could try next time, PT:

- when 'tracing' with the box after your 1st run, try a couple runs using 2buck's suggestion of running the trace 10-15 minutes after the 1st run, and compare the difference.

- If you remove the box springs, you might find less cleanup needed at the beginning of a run, and where you lift off. It can take a bit of getting used to at 1st, though.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> An example of what running boxes can do!
> And you can expect to stay that clean as well, as compared to doing everything by hand.
> Faster!
> Nicer!
> ...


And the Oscar for best score in a how to vid....Precision Taping!

Good vid as always boys...dont know where you find the time...! Do you have kids?!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Couple things you could try next time, PT:
> 
> - when 'tracing' with the box after your 1st run, try a couple runs using 2buck's suggestion of running the trace 10-15 minutes after the 1st run, and compare the difference.
> 
> - If you remove the box springs, you might find less cleanup needed at the beginning of a run, and where you lift off. It can take a bit of getting used to at 1st, though.


I'm gonna try this today...when you trace 20 mins after, do you keep the same crown setting or adjust?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

getplastered said:


> I'm gonna try this today...when you trace 20 mins after, do you keep the same crown setting or adjust?


When I 1st tried it, with the box PT is using - Columbia 10" FatBoy - I did some runs with a 3 setting done twice, and some with a 4 setting done twice. For me, I dialed my box setting setting back to a 4. That way I wasn't leaving more mud than I cared to have to deal with before my 12" box run, up on such places as the shoulders.

I have tried a 4 setting, then a 3 setting on the 2nd run. But didn't think it really necessary. I've been thinking about changing the factory setting a bit, tweaking it a bit more - different boxing style, different setting. Maybe a '3.5' setting.

One thing you can keep an eye on is how the 1st run dries. If you see it drying somewhat faster on one shoulder side, which tells you you've got a high shoulder, you can 'direct' your box over to the lower side at that point, to help start filling/feathering the problem out. But tell whoever you're doing the work for why you're doing it, so they don't think you're drunk or hung over.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I've been thinking about changing the factory setting a bit, tweaking it a bit more - different boxing style, different setting. Maybe a '3.5' setting.


With blade wear and the like, I should be doing more of this anyway.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Jordan Const. said:


> Great Vid PT. Got a jumbo set of DM last year and starting to get a feel for them. Picked a few pointers from vid. Thanks! :thumbup:


Cool man! Glad you're starting to get used to the new tools :thumbsup:
It was just a quick video to get the idea across. We'll do a more in depth one later.



chris said:


> nice vid. Was that a second coat? You must count the taping as a coat.


Ya, were weird around here. I have no idea how people count coats.
Some people say they do 4 coats (Including the tape). But then why not just say, you tape, and do 3 coats?

Where as other say they do 3 coats (including the tape) but only the flats!? lol! I dont know what to call anything anymore.

Here's my system! 
-Tape everything
-Flats get hit with a 10" then skimmed with a 12". That's it for my flats! Nothing more.
-Butt joints, beads and screws get 3 coats of mud. Little butt joints above doors and windows we can get away with 2 coats.

So in all reality I'd have to say we tape, then do 2 coats on the flats and 3 everywhere else.

I don't know how everyone else calls it.



JustMe said:


> Couple things you could try next time, PT:
> 
> - when 'tracing' with the box after your 1st run, try a couple runs using 2buck's suggestion of running the trace 10-15 minutes after the 1st run, and compare the difference.
> 
> - If you remove the box springs, you might find less cleanup needed at the beginning of a run, and where you lift off. It can take a bit of getting used to at 1st, though.


Ya I've been doing 2buck's suggestion this last week. Works really well. Thats also why I mentioned it in the little foot notes. "Allowing for dry time between your second pass"

But just for the sake of time in the video I did them twice right away. Which surprisingly still worked well. But I've been doing 2bucks method the rest of the week and it works really well.

And I never knew that about the springs, leading to less clean up without them. That's interesting. I have run them without springs before because one of my guys accidentally lost them when washing the box but I never noticed the beginning of the runs.
Thanks! 



getplastered said:


> And the Oscar for best score in a how to vid....Precision Taping!
> 
> Good vid as always boys...dont know where you find the time...! Do you have kids?!


Hehe! Thanks man! We do what we can!
And nope! No kids yet! :thumbsup: I'm only 24. lol.
Btw, were gonna start kicking some higher production value into the videos. We're going to be doing a few promotional videos for some bigger companies. Companies you know well.
But everything's still in the works right now so it's all hush hush 
But we'll keep you guys updated as we find out more as well.



getplastered said:


> I'm gonna try this today...when you trace 20 mins after, do you keep the same crown setting or adjust?


We keep our crown at the same setting. Your mud goes a heck of allot farther however! Because it's not filling nearly as much from the previous coat.



JustMe said:


> One thing you can keep an eye on is how the 1st run dries. If you see it drying somewhat faster on one shoulder side, which tells you you've got a high shoulder, you can 'direct' your box over to the lower side at that point, to help start filling/feathering the problem out. But tell whoever you're doing the work for why you're doing it, so they don't think you're drunk or hung over.


Very good tip!! An advantage you ordinarily wouldn't have if you only ran the box once. This gives you an edge over your next coat.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hehe! Thanks man! We do what we can!
> And nope! No kids yet! :thumbsup: I'm only 24. lol.
> Btw, were gonna start kicking some higher production value into the videos. We're going to be doing a few promotional videos for some bigger companies. Companies you know well.
> But everything's still in the works right now so it's all hush hush
> But we'll keep you guys updated as we find out more as well.


 Ahh... a star in the rising, don't forget the little folks, and don't get all Hollyweird on us :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Ahh... a star in the rising, don't forget the little folks, and don't get all Hollyweird on us :thumbsup:


Bahaha! Hardly! But I will be putting allot more thought and work into the videos as they are promotional videos for the companies in which i'll be doing them for. Not just slapping them together like I have been with these ones. I mean, we try and do nice vids, but it's hard when you gotta work twice as fast on the job site so you can afford to pay the guy who's standing there video taping you. haha! So there's only so much we can do. But now were going to try and up the stakes a bit. Should be interesting.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Since we are on the topic. can you give us some tips, the whole editing thing is beyond me so I am not going there. But how high a resolution do you shoot (that house that I did was only on large VGA yet it still took 4hrs to upload).


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Since we are on the topic. can you give us some tips, the whole editing thing is beyond me so I am not going there. But how high a resolution do you shoot (that house that I did was only on large VGA yet it still took 4hrs to upload).


Unfortunately there's not allot you can do when it comes to upload time on YouTube. The bigger your file or longer the video, the longer it will take to upload. I mean that banjo video I uploaded was 2.16GB's
Thats pretty huge. And unfortunately thats just the time it takes.
But I mean the camera we use is very high quality. Given sometimes the lighting isn't perfect inside but I'm trying to work out those bugs. Play with the contrast ratio and work on lighting.
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/camcorders/professional_camcorders/xa10

So the camera I use actually only shoots in 1080P. That is the lowest setting on the camera. 
Gazman, if you wanted to lower your quality or make the file size smaller you would have to open it up with some kind of video editing software. and save it under a different format. But any computer will come with a basic movie editing software, windows will come with movie maker and mac will come with imovie.

But unfortunately there is nothing you can do to speed up the upload process to YouTube. The Homax video we uploaded I think took 10hrs.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Camera*

Nice camera!
Thought it looked nice and clean and sharp...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Great work PT, Good clip, Your the young generation that knows all about computer stuff couse you grew up with it, To me it looked like you were way over loading it, far to much mud, Critical light would show a hump it the seam, But im prob wrong so i will shut up and go stick my head in a fence. :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

tomg said:


> Nice camera!
> Thought it looked nice and clean and sharp...


Thanks man!



cazna said:


> Great work PT, Good clip, Your the young generation that knows all about computer stuff couse you grew up with it, To me it looked like you were way over loading it, far to much mud, Critical light would show a hump it the seam, But im prob wrong so i will shut up and go stick my head in a fence. :whistling2:


lol! Well it depends on the type of mud used as well right? We use Machine mud and its a pretty light mud so it shrinks back quite a bit as well. I guess it all depends on how you're used to doing it. We've never had any problems with seeing a hump, and im grateful for that.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> But just for the sake of time in the video I did them twice right away. Which surprisingly still worked well. But I've been doing 2bucks method the rest of the week and it works really well.


As long as your box is set up well enough, running twice with a box will work well. As 2buck likes to say, boxes run true.



PrecisionTaping said:


> And I never knew that about the springs, leading to less clean up without them. That's interesting. I have run them without springs before because one of my guys accidentally lost them when washing the box but I never noticed the beginning of the runs.
> Thanks!


There can be a bit of a learning curve. You have less push needed at the beginning, and more control at the beginning, without springs. Also you can 'relax' your pushing a bit before lift off, which should leave you with little ridge - nice when you're not coming back to box again till 10-20 minutes later, and you don't have to clean things up in places before a 2nd run.

Btw: I'm claiming common law intellectual property rights to that bit of 'brilliance', so no using it in your videos without my permission. :laughing: 



PrecisionTaping said:


> We keep our crown at the same setting. Your mud goes a heck of allot farther however! Because it's not filling nearly as much from the previous coat.


Watch a bit that you don't use a crown setting that leaves so much on that it interferes with your final coat. Eg.: If you have to sand back some the 1st boxed (7", 8", or 10") coat before 2nd boxing (with me, that's 12"), you might pick up more dust than you'd like, leaving your 2nd coat with some bonding problems in spots. Having enough that just a skiff sand to clean away any loose pieces and too high ridges up well enough is what I try for on my 1st box coat. 



PrecisionTaping said:


> Very good tip!! An advantage you ordinarily wouldn't have if you only ran the box once. This gives you an edge over your next coat.


Thanks. I think that bit of brilliance originally came from 2buck. So no using it in your videos without His permission. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gazman said:


> Since we are on the topic. can you give us some tips, the whole editing thing is beyond me so I am not going there. But how high a resolution do you shoot (that house that I did was only on large VGA yet it still took 4hrs to upload).


 My vids take about 2o minutes to upload


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

does the chasing or tracing eliminate a step or add a step


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> does the chasing or tracing eliminate a step or add a step


Depends in part on how you're now doing it.

There's a list of things I could say here, but they get into things I don't really care to mention right now, in part because some of my competition is reading here.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Well it depends on the type of mud used as well right? We use Machine mud and its a pretty light mud so it shrinks back quite a bit as well. I guess it all depends on how you're used to doing it. We've never had any problems with seeing a hump, and im grateful for that.



MachineMud is an issue be glad you hump your work as this mud has delayed shrinkage. I've seen it time n time again. Machine Mud is outlawed in our parts because of this. :zorro:

I suggest you go back to some of your jobs 6 months down the road and see for yourself JS


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If machine mud is the same as our l/w mud ...It's NOT a taping mud!
good for skim imo...that's it...


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, were weird around here. I have no idea how people count coats.
> Some people say they do 4 coats (Including the tape). But then why not just say, you tape, and do 3 coats?
> 
> Where as other say they do 3 coats (including the tape) but only the flats!? lol! I dont know what to call anything anymore.


Imo if level 1 is tape, might be a goal for the business to count it as a coat. Is a step for us (thats why they call level 1) and what a level!!! (how many zooky and banjo and hand labour talks about this level..)

Besides, dont know how much no-drywall-people know about our work there.. In my country, as its a recent building sistem (slowly started probabbly 30 years ago) its important let us customers know we make 4 steps=coats if we tape+3coats (butts or else).. you enforce your product=work


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> does the chasing or tracing eliminate a step or add a step


Ya, it depends how you currently do things. If you all you do is run a box once and don't back blade or chase or trace then ya, you're adding a step. If you currently back blade after passing your box, then you're more or less just substituting the backblading time with your chasing or tracing. Either way you're looking at two steps when running the boxes.
Unless you just pass them once and you're done.



Mudstar said:


> MachineMud is an issue be glad you hump your work as this mud has delayed shrinkage. I've seen it time n time again. Machine Mud is outlawed in our parts because of this. :zorro:
> 
> I suggest you go back to some of your jobs 6 months down the road and see for yourself JS


I've been to some of my jobs 6 years down the road. I don't have issues. We have proper heat and ventilation on all our job sites. I don't have to worry about delayed shrinkage.



moore said:


> If machine mud is the same as our l/w mud ...It's NOT a taping mud!
> good for skim imo...that's it...


Well I don't know what it compares to in your neck of the woods Moore but I've never had any problems with it. I know when I start running my zook again im gonna switch back to CGC green. It has way more glue in it. I like it for taping.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> does the chasing or tracing eliminate a step or add a step


Yes and no:blink:

If your going 7,(8) 10,12, then your basically saving a step, a day of drying and a rough sand.

Now here is where things get confusing:yes:

With KD/textured ceilings, you will not half to 12" them, the 10" trace will suffice.

guess ill list some of the pro's now.

You can run at a tighter box number since you will be running it twice. Do the trace when you notice the flat tape exposing through the 1st pass. ( Mud does the majority of it's shrinking during 1st 15 to 30 minutes of application, depending on the environment). The first pass is about getting it on fast. You just want a base coat on so it does it's thing, which is shrink, so do it fast. The trace (2nd pass) take your time..... you will see that pass eliminate ALL porosity,wall eyes,poc marks etc,,,, it will also clean up flare marks at ends, so we see no need to clean up ends with a knife (time saver).

For those who are against rough sanding, b/c it will fill the pin holes with dust. There's no worries with this system, there will be no pin holes. Also, due to the stand time of the 1st pass with the 10" box, it will expose the high and low shoulders of the drywall better. So on your second pass, you can move/coat left or right on ceilings or stand up walls. Or up or down on lay downs.

Some cons....

meant more for larger jobs, and yes the major con is, your going over your work twice,,,,,, BUT..... you only do it on your bevelled joints, not butts and short joints, we do those on second pass. Over kill to do butts etc....

And......:whistling2:..... your not going to do this system in a garage, stairwell, scaffold, or off a scissors lift or something, use your common sense.

Plus it's not too complicated, in some ways, the longer you wait to do the second pass, the better. We have done the 1st pass and sat down for lunch. (and we have long lunches:whistling2 Then did the second pass after lunch. Hitting it too soon would be the bigger problem (point less).

WATCH FOR THE FLAT TAPE TO EXPOSE THROUGH THE FIRST PASS


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice avatar 2buck, haha :thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes and no:blink:
> 
> If your going 7,(8) 10,12, then your basically saving a step, a day of drying and a rough sand.


I could say something here but............... we all learn in time :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> I could say something here but............... we all learn in time :whistling2:


C'mon Mudstar, don't hold back now! Feel free to air any contrasting opinions, we do! We're big boys, we can take it.:boxing:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

fr8train said:


> C'mon Mudstar, don't hold back now! Feel free to air any contrasting opinions, we do! We're big boys, we can take it.:boxing:


I've all ready posted a comment to this related quote a way back you should remember you've been around the block here a couple times. 

This really is a trick of the trade post isn't it


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> I've all ready posted a comment to this related quote a way back you should remember you've been around the block here a couple times.
> 
> This really is a trick of the trade post isn't it


Trouble is Mudstar, if you posted it way back it is lost because with this new site it is very very difficult to find any of the old posts. :furious:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> I've all ready posted a comment to this related quote a way back you should remember you've been around the block here a couple times.
> 
> This really is a trick of the trade post isn't it



With the issues the site is having as of late, and also a lot of new memebers, I don't think it hurts to repeat ourselves now and then. I don't expect other members to go back through and read the thousands of old posts, it would take months. Would you do that if you were new here? 

l'm also not afraid of trying things in a different way. Just because I've done something the same way for years doesn't make it the best way. On that same note, just because you do something differently than I do, doesn't make me wrong. Like the Capt has said many times, "there's more than one way to skin a cat, and the cat don't like any of them!"

Maybe I'm reading this the wrong way, just that it's very easy to take something that is written or typed out of context w/out the vocal inflections that can change its meaning. for example....

_*You're a d!ck*_. Depending on how its spoken can indicate that you have angered me, or I could be saying it in jest. W/out the vocal inflections, you just don't know:thumbsup:

My point is, I don't take any 'insult' on here personally. It's just too difficult to be absolutely sure how certain phrases were meant to be interpreted. 

In the majority of your posts, comments, etc., you come across as sitting on your high horse looking down your nose at the rest of us. No matter how we do things, we are inferior to you. That is how I perceive them, and from the responses of other memebers, so do they.


Ok, I'm climbing off my soap box now.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

In the majority of your posts, comments, etc., you come across as sitting on your high horse looking down your nose at the rest of us. No matter how we do things, we are inferior to you. That is how I perceive them, and from the responses of other memebers, so do they.


All 382 post...:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Couldnt find the video tours thread so put this here. This is a wing at the school we are taping. Lotta gravy:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Dry walling school - YouTube
> Couldnt find the video tours thread so put this here. This is a wing at the school we are taping. Lotta gravy:yes:


I think you and I have different opinions of the word gravy. That looks like allot of work to me with allot of people in my way. lol. Maybe not when you were walking through it, it looked pretty calm but you can just tell...commercial jobs....yuck. lol. They make me shiver.

Looks good though bro!! Good work. Keep it up!
And hey!? How did you get that YouTube video to work in the thread?! I thought we couldn't do that anymore with the new format..


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice gravy right there! We've got a school coming in the next month, but it's all drywall, full finish level 5 full height... all exposed ceiling in the corridors 16 ft, 2 stories. L-Metal around every window on perimeter walls, soffits in each clasroom with a small teachers office per room... blah blah blah. Did one last summer same spec's, but this ones a bit bigger. Spent ALOT of time putting on bead.
Our tax dollars at waste :thumbsup:

Most new schools in your area are brick?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think you and I have different opinions of the word gravy. That looks like allot of work to me with allot of people in my way. lol. Maybe not when you were walking through it, it looked pretty calm but you can just tell...commercial jobs....yuck. lol. They make me shiver.
> 
> Looks good though bro!! Good work. Keep it up!
> And hey!? How did you get that YouTube video to work in the thread?! I thought we couldn't do that anymore with the new format..


 Believe it or not PT, commercial is gravy considered to shackin'. Hardly and hardlids in commercial :thumbup: 

Of course 99% of the time other trades want to be in your way.. but when the mud starts flyin' :whistling2:.... nobody wants that **** on em :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That school you are getting ready for sounds exactly like the one we did a couple years ago. Every entry to room had reveal beads in a 3 tier soffit,front entry reveal bead galore. Wait til you get to the auditorium:blink:. This school is a much simpler design same size just alot less detail BS. A smarter built school. I think we taped less than 20' of angles in over 20,000'....lottsa zip strip (tear away)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Believe it or not PT, commercial is gravy considered to shackin'. Hardly and hardlids in commercial :thumbup:
> 
> Of course 99% of the time other trades want to be in your way.. but when the mud starts flyin' :whistling2:.... nobody wants that **** on em :thumbsup:





chris said:


> That school you are getting ready for sounds exactly like the one we did a couple years ago. Every entry to room had reveal beads in a 3 tier soffit,front entry reveal bead galore. Wait til you get to the auditorium:blink:. This school is a much simpler design same size just alot less detail BS. A smarter built school. I think we taped less than 20' of angles in over 20,000'....lottsa zip strip (tear away)



Hmmm...Ya I guess not all commercial jobs are bad.
I like my houses though. I make money in them.
Mind you saturday, sunday, monday & tuesday sucked of this week.
Had to do a level 5 finish over old plaster ceilings....wasn't fun.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Another school we did over summer break had exposed ceilings throughout the buidling, all textured walls . I was doing punchlist items, a suit and a couple gals from the school district come walking thru, all complaining about seeing the ductwork... has to go, can't have everyone seeing it. Cover it up! Huge change order
Gotta love how Gov shells out the dough :furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think you and I have different opinions of the word gravy. That looks like allot of work to me with allot of people in my way. lol. Maybe not when you were walking through it, it looked pretty calm but you can just tell...commercial jobs....yuck. lol. They make me shiver.
> 
> Looks good though bro!! Good work. Keep it up!
> And hey!? How did you get that YouTube video to work in the thread?! I thought we couldn't do that anymore with the new format..


 Nathen has got his chit together ... :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Nathen has got his chit together ... :yes:


Sweet Jelly Beans!!!
I don't see the "YouTube" quotes though. Im used to the contractor talk version. Im sure it won't be too hard to figure out on this site though


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think you and I have different opinions of the word gravy. That looks like allot of work to me with allot of people in my way. lol. Maybe not when you were walking through it, it looked pretty calm but you can just tell...commercial jobs....yuck. lol. They make me shiver.
> 
> Looks good though bro!! Good work. Keep it up!
> And hey!? How did you get that YouTube video to work in the thread?! I thought we couldn't do that anymore with the new format..


 I liked the vid and was asked to share, so I copy and pasted the link ( my wife taught me that)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> I liked the vid and was asked to share, so I copy and pasted the link ( my wife taught me that)


oh ya, its a good vid. Im glad you did share. Gives me some insight into some of you guys' commercial work. Which I don't do allot of.
But I mean, what did you use to embed the video to play on the forum? You just copied and pasted the link?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh ya, its a good vid. Im glad you did share. Gives me some insight into some of you guys' commercial work. Which I don't do allot of.
> But I mean, what did you use to embed the video to play on the forum? You just copied and pasted the link?


holy, we half to teach you young bucks everything:whistling2:

Just COPY,,,,,,, then paste 

Then click preview to make sure it works,,,, if it don't,,,, click preview again:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> holy, we half to teach you young bucks everything:whistling2:
> 
> Just COPY,,,,,,, then paste
> 
> Then click preview to make sure it works,,,, if it don't,,,, click preview again:yes:


 lol!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> lol!!!!


Well I know how to just post the link!!

How do you think I've been sharing my videos this whole time!?

But I mean to actually embed the video in the thread. So you can stream it right from here. Did Nathan just fix that recently!?

http://youtu.be/ZBHZ1DXnL78?hd=1

See! If I just copy and paste all I get is that...grrr

and Moore! Don't encourage him!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I " Liked " my own vid then a big link showed below ,copy and paste.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well I know how to just post the link!!
> 
> How do you think I've been sharing my videos this whole time!?
> 
> ...


....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> I " Liked " my own vid then a big link showed below ,copy and paste.







oh.....! Okay! I see! It's a URL!
I get it! Thanks Chris! It's weird it only works with that link though...

Because under your video there's a button that says "share", if you click on that it will give you the direct link. But for some reason that link doesn't show up embeded in the thread like this...
weird...
But thanks. I got it now


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


PrecisionTaping said:


> Well I know how to just post the link!!
> 
> How do you think I've been sharing my videos this whole time!?
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! PRO ROCK is junk!! PT..here, there ,everywhere...moove to another board dude..usg or gold bond...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a vid of me wasting my time 14, 16 footers coated in 2 minutes. I'll be generous and say it took PA maybe 1 minute MAX to pick behind me.:thumbsup:

I'll change the link to the 'long link' after it finishes uploading.

@ PT, to get the vid to embed, you have to post the long link. Click share, and the options, then check the box next to long link, it gives you a full www.youtube.com/blah blah blah, then the embedding works.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> :thumbsup:
> LMAO!!! PRO ROCK is junk!! PT..here, there ,everywhere...moove to another board dude..usg or gold bond...


What the heck are you talking about Moore?
Where did ProRoc come from?
Did you see some in my video was that why?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Here's a vid of me wasting my time 14, 16 footers coated in 2 minutes. I'll be generous and say it took PA maybe 1 minute MAX to pick behind me.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll change the link to the 'long link' after it finishes uploading.
> 
> ...


now I see why you use the name fr8train, you big strong lad:blink:

So sir:whistling2:

you were running the 8" box right, and at what setting.

just for those wanting to know which box size your running at......sir


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What the heck are you talking about Moore?
> Where did ProRoc come from?
> Did you see some in my video was that why?


yeah.. saw it in your vid. Sorry PT ,,I have a grudge against Pro rock..I will say this about Pro rock . the high shoulders are on each ,and every board...not just a board here and there..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What the heck are you talking about Moore?
> Where did ProRoc come from?
> Did you see some in my video was that why?


Something else I noticed in your vid..That werner bench ..Iv'e seen lots of em here on dwt...I do this to mine..Makes it easy to carry around..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> now I see why you use the name fr8train, you big strong lad:blink:
> 
> So sir:whistling2:
> 
> ...



I think it was on 3. We usually run it on 2 or 3 depending on the board, mud thickness, etc etc. We'll pick a setting, and run a few test seams and gauge them out with a flat knife. If 2 is too heavy, we'll drop it to 3.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> yeah.. saw it in your vid. Sorry PT ,,I have a grudge against Pro rock..I will say this about Pro rock . the high shoulders are on each ,and every board...not just a board here and there..


Oh ya! It was most likely a ceiling piece right!? The home owner did the ceilings himself! Before he realized that drywall's not easy and called us. Thats also why the butt joints were all very close together. I would have staggered them further apart. You'll notice the sheets on the ceiling had a little bit of a yellow hue to them (they were older), where as the walls were all new. We used CGC lightweight for the first time. It was okay board. I didn't like how fragile it was though. Corners busted out easier than usual. 



moore said:


> Something else I noticed in your vid..That werner bench ..Iv'e seen lots of em here on dwt...I do this to mine..Makes it easy to carry around..


And ya! I don't know how much those werner benches are over there but they came on sale at home depot down here and I picked up 4 of them for like 25$ each. Steal of a deal! And that rope's not a bad idea either! Thanks for the tip bro!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And ya! I don't know how much those werner benches are over there but they came on sale at home depot down here and I picked up 4 of them for like *25$ each*. Steal of a deal! And that rope's not a bad idea either! Thanks for the tip bro!


$25 :furious: Here is what I would pay at Home Depot! http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...langId=-1&keyword=drywall bench&storeId=10051


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> $25 :furious: Here is what I would pay at Home Depot! http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...langId=-1&keyword=drywall bench&storeId=10051


Oh ya, thats a different bench though Fr8. Those are pretty heavy duty. What we had are just floppy little things. I think they only hold like 250pnds....
So 2buck wouldn't even be able to use them! :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Something else I noticed in your vid..That werner bench ..Iv'e seen lots of em here on dwt...I do this to mine..Makes it easy to carry around..


Great idea moore, I cut slots in mine for carrying but your way looks much easier :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh ya, thats a different bench though Fr8. Those are pretty heavy duty. What we had are just floppy little things. I think they only hold like 250pnds....
> So 2buck wouldn't even be able to use them! :laughing:


Neither could I! Even my stilts are only rated for 225. I'm 260 lbs by the way.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Neither could I! Even my stilts are only rated for 225. I'm 260 lbs by the way.


lol! Ya Im 220lbs. So I just make it as well. :laughing:


----------

